# Recurvenator



## huntin1

So the Vikings are 4-1, tied for first in NFC North and playing pretty good IMO. Where is Recurvedummy and his smack talk. Can't find anything bad to say so he's hiding? :lol: :lol: :rollin:

I have faith in my team though, I'm sure they will fall apart by December. :roll:

At least they are kicking the Packers....................so far.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Savage260

Recurvedummy is the best you could come up with??? huntin1, I am very upset with your effort!


----------



## huntin1

Oh, I have others, but they are not fit to print on this forum. 

Huntin1


----------



## 9manfan

Recurvendickhead has vanished from the site the day the Viking's got their stadium bill passed, he probably still thinks their moving to LA oke: ....

They have played beyond my expectations this year soo far, but they do have a tough schedule towards the end of the year, just making the playoffs would be huge, but it's a long ways too go yet.....Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus with no Hockey to watch it's all about the Vikes for now..........but then again our Lynx are in the finals again this year... :beer: .....


----------



## Longshot

9manfan said:


> Recurvendickhead has vanished from the site the day the Viking's got their stadium bill passed, he probably still thinks their moving to LA oke: ....
> 
> They have played beyond my expectations this year soo far, but they do have a tough schedule towards the end of the year, just making the playoffs would be huge, but it's a long ways too go yet.....Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Plus with no Hockey to watch it's all about the Vikes for now..........but then again our Lynx are in the finals again this year... :beer: .....


My Packers are sucking and then you have to remind me of no hockey. You are a mean mean man! :******:


----------



## blhunter3

9manfan said:


> ..........but then again our Lynx are in the finals again this year... :beer: .....


Go Lynx uke: :rollin:

At least my Broncos aren't completely sucking it up this year.


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........but then again our Lynx are in the finals again this year... :beer: .....
> 
> 
> 
> Go Lynx uke: :rollin:
Click to expand...

Probably be our only basketball team that may get back to back Championships!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Well, where do I start, our Lynx lost the first game of the championship series and the Viking's took a step backwards yesterday........rough weekend for Mn. sports and still NO HOCKEY, when will them fools get this deal done...... :bop: .....


----------



## Longshot

9manfan said:


> Well, where do I start, our Lynx lost the first game of the championship series and the Viking's took a step backwards yesterday........rough weekend for Mn. sports and still NO HOCKEY, when will them fools get this deal done...... :bop: .....


I'll agree with you on the hockey, but I was more than happy to see things back to normal last weekend. The Queens loose and the Pack wins, that is the norm once again.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well the vikings are looking OK so far. Right now the Defenses are starting to take away the dink and dunk passes that ponder was doing and having great success with in the first 5 games. Now that should open up the deep ball and hopefully Simpson will get things rolling. Also you can't deny that AP is looking better and better each game. He is starting to get the explosiveness back and pretty soon we will see him getting that pull away speed....ie once he breaks past the linebackers...GONE. Harvin is having an MVP year and the Vikes better sign him soon. The defense looks good at times but still bad tackling here and there. Smith is a great improvement and brings a new attitude to this defense. It is funny how one guy has made the defense seem that much better. Allen will get rolling with sacks and will end the season with about 15 again. So lets go vikes!!!

I agree with what people stated with the last part of the schedule..... Packers twice, bears twice, and Houston..... Those could be 5 losses pretty easy. Then the next games with Tampa, Seattle, and Detroit.....none are cupcakes by any means and could be some good games. The offense needs to start expanding and Ponder needs to clean things up again like the first 5 games.

No comment on Hockey.....because the Wild get a good/great team on paper and now we have to wait and see how good they really can be.....DAMN THE STRIKE!!!

GO Lynx!!

Edit: I forgot to add.... Packers and Rodgers are starting to get on a Roll.....that could be scary....well until Allen puts Rodgers in his place 4 times....HAHA.


----------



## 9manfan

Well, so much for 2 championships in a row for the Lynx, they got beat last nite and are done, glad I went and seen ARGO instead(great movie by the way).

Ponder will have to play better then he has the last couple games, your right as opposing defences are taking away the short stuff and hopefully Simpson can stretch the field alittle, we still need a great wideout on the team.

Harvin has been unbelieveable, what a great player and never gives up, and Smith has been way better than I thought he would be for a first year player, best trade up the Vikes have done in alongtime in getting him,I still think the Vikes will end up 9-7 and maybe make the playoffs, next year will be better....GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Just in.... Packers will loose woodson for 6 weeks..... that will hurt there defense!

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/gree ... eks-102212

Now the bears just need to have a couple of injuries or have Cutler go backwards!


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> Just in.... Packers will loose woodson for 6 weeks..... that will hurt there defense!
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/gree ... eks-102212
> 
> Now the bears just need to have a couple of injuries or have Cutler go backwards!


It's just a matter of time before Cutler will have a meltdown.......he does every year at some point.....

Who's gona do all the holding for Green Bay now that the biggest velcro hands holder is out for 6 weeks......


----------



## Longshot

9manfan said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in.... Packers will loose woodson for 6 weeks..... that will hurt there defense!
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/gree ... eks-102212
> 
> Now the bears just need to have a couple of injuries or have Cutler go backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of time before Cutler will have a meltdown.......he does every year at some point.....
> 
> Who's gona do all the holding for Green Bay now that the biggest velcro hands holder is out for 6 weeks......
Click to expand...

Packers will just show their depth of talent. Something the Queens lack. oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in.... Packers will loose woodson for 6 weeks..... that will hurt there defense!
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/gree ... eks-102212
> 
> Now the bears just need to have a couple of injuries or have Cutler go backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of time before Cutler will have a meltdown.......he does every year at some point.....
> 
> Who's gona do all the holding for Green Bay now that the biggest velcro hands holder is out for 6 weeks......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Packers will just show their depth of talent. Something the Queens lack. oke:
Click to expand...

I actually kinda like our secondary this year, our draft was a great one last year ( for once), were still a couple years and a good QB away yet( not all that confident in Ponder), but were improving.......

The last 5 weeks of the season will be a test no doubt....


----------



## Chuck Smith

oke: oke: What is the Pack's record......oh yeah....4-3.....what is the Vikes record.... 5-2..... Who lost to SF and who beat SF.... :beer: :rollin: oke:

But the back 1/2 of the season is where the division will be won or lost....this will then truely be the "black and blue" division. Can't wait should be some great football to watch.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Longshot said:


> Packers will just show their depth of talent. Something the Queens lack. oke:


Like last years playoff game??? oke:


----------



## Longshot

Another normal week of football. Queens down again this week with another win by the Pack. Now it's the Bear's turn to fall flat.

:thumb:


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> Another normal week of football. Queens down again this week with another win by the Pack. Now it's the Bear's turn to fall flat.
> 
> :thumb:


I won't argue with ya, I still think the Vikes need a QB, not alot of faith in Ponder, if we can end up 9-7, that would be a good year for what this team was last year......probably not good enough to make the playoffs though.....we do have a very tuff schedule from here on out.....

I also hate to admit it that the Pukers will probably end up on top, but injuries can change that in a hurry also.....

Cutler will implode yet this year, that's a given for him......

And when will they get this hockey deal done, this just SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## blhunter3

Well my Broncos look pretty good.


----------



## southdakbearfan

9manfan said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another normal week of football. Queens down again this week with another win by the Pack. Now it's the Bear's turn to fall flat.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't argue with ya, I still think the Vikes need a QB, not alot of faith in Ponder, if we can end up 9-7, that would be a good year for what this team was last year......probably not good enough to make the playoffs though.....we do have a very tuff schedule from here on out.....
> 
> I also hate to admit it that the Pukers will probably end up on top, but injuries can change that in a hurry also.....
> 
> Cutler will implode yet this year, that's a given for him......
> 
> And when will they get this hockey deal done, this just SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:
Click to expand...

You do realize cutler is 11-1 his last 12 games?

He is one of the few qbs in the league that can stand up behind that oline


----------



## 9manfan

southdakbearfan said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another normal week of football. Queens down again this week with another win by the Pack. Now it's the Bear's turn to fall flat.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't argue with ya, I still think the Vikes need a QB, not alot of faith in Ponder, if we can end up 9-7, that would be a good year for what this team was last year......probably not good enough to make the playoffs though.....we do have a very tuff schedule from here on out.....
> 
> I also hate to admit it that the Pukers will probably end up on top, but injuries can change that in a hurry also.....
> 
> Cutler will implode yet this year, that's a given for him......
> 
> And when will they get this hockey deal done, this just SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize cutler is 11-1 his last 12 games?
> 
> He is one of the few qbs in the league that can stand up behind that oline
Click to expand...

He will have a melt down at some point, happens every year.........Da Bears will not win the Central.....


----------



## Longshot

NHL needs to get their BS sorted out that is for sure! At least the UND hockey game last night was good.


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> NHL needs to get their BS sorted out that is for sure! At least the UND hockey game last night was good.


Hard to believe that a bunch of growen men can't get their sh!t together and get this deal done......It wouldn't surprize me to see the whole season gone shortly......

Adrian Peterson is a stud, wish I could say the same about our offensive line and Ponder, I know he didn't have alot of time to throw, but when he did have time, he just plain looked lost.......thinking we need a different QB......

I really don't think the playoffs are going to happen this year, thinking 7-9 will be about where we end up.....8-8 tops.....  ....


----------



## 870 XPRS

I can't believe another loss didn't bring that bleephole recurvenator out of retirement.


----------



## blhunter3

The Vikes need a new quaterback ASAP. Finally was able to watch a whole game and I'm not sure if Ponder has no confidence or if the NFL is just way over his head.

At least my Broncos won...again!


----------



## southdakbearfan

I think it is still a little early to put ponder in the bust category. He is young and growing pains are bound to happen. The vines have basically not changed their offense as far as the passing game goes and teams are taking those things away, to go along with a lack of talent at wr besides harvin.

Would I be worried, yes, but look at Eli manning and his first couple years, he was terrible.

Their coach and offensive coordinator, now there would be my first two on the list to go. Hell you can have tice back too.


----------



## 9manfan

southdakbearfan said:


> Hell you can have tice back too.


But he's the reason DaBears are playing soo well oke:......I have to admit DaBears are playing pretty good but I still something will happen along the way to derail them.....

Maybe Ponder will come around but these growing pains are killing me......


----------



## Chuck Smith

Like my previous comment..... The dink and dunk passes are getting taken away. The O-Cordinator needs to get some imagination. We have a 6'8" stud at TE and we are not using him (Rudolph). He has only been targeted 4 times in the last 3 games. Plus that is killing me in Fantasy football...LOL

Anyways now with Harvin hurting our WR core is now on the poor to average at best. Ponder isn't getting much time to throw but like others have stated looks lost when he does get time. He is focusing on one player and not looking elsewhere when he is passing. HS kids do a better job. Maybe he needs to be single again so he can play better...HAHA.

Hopefully they can get a win going into bye week against detroit. But the bears are starting to look very impressive. The D is playing great and so is the offense. Cutler, Marshall, and Forte.....Looking tough. Packers are getting on a roll but are getting banged up. Nelson's injury is going to be something to look out for. Also all the drops they had on Sunday....looked ugly. If the vikes don't get the head out of thier...well you know will take 3rd place in the league and have a record of 8-8.

edit....Hockey needs to end the strike!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Wow the Vikes finally won a game!

My Broncos are rolling on all cylinders!!!!


----------



## Longshot

southdakbearfan said:


> I think it is still a little early to put ponder in the bust category. He is young and growing pains are bound to happen. The vines have basically not changed their offense as far as the passing game goes and teams are taking those things away, to go along with a lack of talent at wr besides harvin.
> 
> Would I be worried, yes, but look at Eli manning and his first couple years, he was terrible.
> 
> Their coach and offensive coordinator, now there would be my first two on the list to go. Hell you can have tice back too.


I would agree. I think Ponder is fine, but then again I'm a Packer fan!!! :laugh:

Serious though, the first thing to go should be the offensive coordinator and maybe find more than one worthwhile WR.

GO PACK!
GO BISON!

All the best teams wear Green and Gold! oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Look how many people got the ball on sunday for the vikes passing game.....9 people.....10 if you include the one Ponder caught after it was deflected to him....-15 in the passing game. He needs to learn to pad his stats not hurt them...LOL

They finally got the tight end back into the mix!! If you look at all good QB's in the league they have a TE to throw to and the OFF cor. looks to use them.... Brady -Gronk & Hernandez..... Brees - Graham..... Ryan - T-Gonz...... Peyton - Clark (with Indy).... Rodger - Finley (or whom ever the pack put in there).

Also with Peterson looking like a beast again play action should be open and 1 on 1 coverages should be available. With play action the safety's will bite and that should leave the WR open or a great chance to get open.

But yes it was a good game on Sunday with lots of positives. Now we have a bye week to get Harvin healthy and for our QB to work on timing with all the WR's. Now I just hope they don't get one tracked minded again when Harvin gets back to 100%.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Chuck,

I agree with pretty much everything you said, but we also need to remember that Detroits pass defense hasn't been very good this season.

I'm not sure on Ponder. He is just in his second season, first full season as the starter. What worries me is he seems to have regressed a bit, not sure if it is because of what the defenses are doing to him or what the offensive coordinator is doing or even what our recievers are doing. Let's face it our receivers other then Harvin aren't exactly allstars, yet anyway. I do like our TE's and the new receiver that played Sunday, don't remember his name off hand, but he seemed pretty good.

The defense still needs some help though. They are giving up way too many points. I just looked at the stats and we are scoring enough, but when your giving up that many points a game you're just not going to win many. Some of does go to the offense too though. We need to sustain drives and keep the other teams offense off the field better. Our run D is struggling a bit which is kind of surprising.

The coaching staff is another concern. I'm not sure Frasier is the answer as HC. He seems to be a bit too soft on the players to me. The OC and DC do not seem to make good adjustments at halftime. Seems like we play the same whether good or bad both halves. I don't know maybe they need another year to jell with the personel.

Vikes are a young team, I like that they seem to be headed in the right direction. Few more decent players threw the draft or free agency and they could be challenging for the NFC title.


----------



## Chuck Smith

> Vikes are a young team, I like that they seem to be headed in the right direction. Few more decent players threw the draft or free agency and they could be challenging for the NFC title.


Agreed on this. Now that petersen is going full speed ahead. Just need to button up the WR and DEF. Which should all help ponder or whom ever is at QB. But the next 1/2 of the season should for sure test ponder and the DEF. Hopefully they can show bright signs. I mean they are 6-4. If at the start of the season you said the Vikes would be 6-10 many would have said no way. Heck I still think they will be 10-6 with a shot at a wild card for the play offs.....even the division could be won with a 10-6 record. Pack don't look as dominate and the bears....well they are rolling but still we are all waiting for that cutler melt down. :lol:

Also before BLHunter gets in on it again.... Denver is looking good. But with out McGahee it could be a little tougher rest of the year for them.


----------



## 9manfan

^
^
^
Denvers last half of schedule is about as weak as the Viking's first half schedule, they might be the team to beat out of the AFC.

Still think the Vikes will be 8-8 or 9-7, not sure about playoff's, and still not completely sold on Ponder, but he's young.....

Bears looked very ordinary without Cutler last nite and the Pukers are not what they once were, if the Pukers need a FG to win a game, I hope they don't hold their breath too long, that guy is struggling...


----------



## Longshot

The Pack needs to get rid of Crosby. I have been saying it all last year and this year. He may have the leg, but he misses those that should never be missed. uke:

Sorry Chuck, no way the Queens go 10-6. Not with their schedule, and that make me  .


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> The Pack needs to get rid of Crosby. I have been saying it all last year and this year. He may have the leg, but he misses those that should never be missed. uke:
> 
> Sorry Chuck, no way the Queens go 10-6. Not with their schedule, and that make me  .


That guy has zero confidence right now, I was really worried about the Vikes new kicker Walsh going into the season, but man that guy has been money so far......


----------



## Chuck Smith

Sunday will be the test for the Vikes. If they can win or even not get blown out by the bears (lose by 7 or less). They still could be that 10-6 team... (I know people will want to know what I am on because it must be some good stuff....LOL). But if ponder can look good against the bears Def who has been getting pick 6's about every week. Then he should get confidence back. But like I said sunday i think is the key day. They are coming off a win and a bye week. People should be healthy or rested. Plenty of time to get a good game plan in for the bears. So if it is a time to make their move and show they have a shot in the NFC North....sunday is the day to make it.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I agree, if they can't compete with the Bears on Sunday, it's going to be a rough end to the season. The schedule is terrible, why do they have it so messed up this season? All 4 games between the Bears and Pack in the last 6 games??? Not to, mention Houston, although they have not looked too impressive lately, they are still 10-1.

If the Vikes can somehow split with the Bears and Pack they have a good shot at 9-7 and a wildcard spot. Doubt they would be much more then a one and done in the playoffs anyway, but that's why they play the games. We will see what happens.


----------



## blhunter3

Wow, watching the Vikes is painful. I would hate to be a fan.


----------



## duckp

Only a bit more painful than watching the Pack.


----------



## duckp

double double.


----------



## duckp

double post-sorry.


----------



## 9manfan

Very dissapointed in the showing yesterday,Da Bears O line is terrible but we made them look like all pro's, our wideouts couldn't catch the flu yesterday and I still think Ponder isn't the answer. I'm thinking if we end 8-8 we will be lucky, really dont see more than 2 wins the rest of the year, hope I'm wrong but don't think it will happen.

The only good thing of yesterday was watching the Pukers get their butt's handed to them...... :beer: .....

Cutler is still a jerk.......


----------



## Chuck Smith

Yes sunday was ugly. One thing that is killing the vikes is dropped passes. Yes Ponder didn't play well. He locked onto recievers again. But Simpson dropped 3 balls, who ever # 17 dropped one in the end zone late. Those kill. I mean simpson dropped a couple 3rd down conversions.

Also the defense looked not so good. But you have to give credit to the bears. Many of Marshall's 3rd down catches the vikes had guys all over him and he just caught the ball and cutler risked throwing it in there.

One good thing is the Pack looked horrible last night. So again have hope for this weekend....but again it is the Pack vs Vikes and in Green Bay....which is always tough.

Like mentioned above if they can split with the bears and pack that would be good.

Only thing that is killing them for the play offs is one if not both of the losses to Seatle and Washington. If they would have one of those wins. Wild Card looks alot better. But now they need to have a better record than the Pack. Which will be tough to do with out help from the Pack collapsing or other teams stepping up (along with the vikes).

BL.... where was Go Bronc's....LOL. But yes they are playing good.


----------



## blhunter3

They weren't on TV again. :******:

Finally caught them on ESPN. Still looking great and a 6 game win streak! :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> They weren't on TV again. :ticked:
> 
> Finally caught them on ESPN. Still looking great and a 6 game win streak! :beer:


That's hard to believe, we were just talking about how the Bronco's are on every sunday down here which I don't mind, always kinda liked Manning as a QB, that man can throw the football..........


----------



## Chuck Smith

WOW....

The Vikings looked Ugly again.... AP looks great and gets over 200 yards....if your RB gets that many yards your team should win!!!

Ponder:: He looks like a rookie. He isn't driving the ball on his throws which makes them easy to get intercepted or tipped. It also looks like he is short arming his throws which leads to what I previously mentioned about no "Zip" on the ball and gets tipped or picked off. He is also locking onto targets.....ie Roudolph. He is also looking to scramble more.

DEF: They can't sack the QB... They are getting a little pressure on them but they just roll out. Defenses can't give up 11+ min drives and expect to win. You can't give up many third down conversions either.

WR's: uke: Our WR core can't get open in single coverage or if they do see previous reply on ponder!

With the bears lose yesterday to SEA the vikes will have to run the table to make the play offs. Now I am not giving up hope on them (yes I am one of those die hard fans) but they have lost too many games that they should have won this year (and last year). I mean they should have won INDY, SEA, WASH, GB. They were all very winnable games. Good teams win those games and well you see what bad teams do.

Now I am not totally giving up on ponder but if he wants to prove he is the QB of the future here in MN he needs to do the little things like not locking onto WR's, Driving the ball on his throws (mechanics). If he starts to do these things regularly then it isn't his fault if people can't catch or get open.

On the flip side the Packers look awful. Yes Rodgers did have some good drives but it was against the Vikings....not saying much. Also they gave up all those rushing yards and Ponder did have some WR's open... I mean Wide open and would have been TD's if he hit them. Good QB's will make those throws. They need to button up many things in order to make a run in the play offs. One bright spot is Jennings looked good coming off his injury. He should get better each week.


----------



## 9manfan

I've been a die hard Vikes fan for years, but I have absolutely no confidence in Ponder any longer, that int. in the end zone was a win killer for the Vikes, what in the he!! was he looking at when he threw that, the kid has NO confidence at all anymore.

If yesterday wasn't a time to bench him and just see if Webb could of made a difference, I don't know what they're waiting for, just because you bench him doesn't mean he can't start again.

The season is pretty much over now, there is zero chance of them making the playoffs, they had a chance but let it slip away.

I do agree with ya Chuck, that the Pukers don't look real good, too many injuries have depleted them, and I still wouldn't want to bank a win on Crosby's leg......

Next year I guess for the Vikes, if they get a QB.......


----------



## Chuck Smith

> Next year I guess for the Vikes, if they get a QB.......


A QB..... DT (williams is showing his age), 2 WR's (or if Simpson can become something we only need 1), CB (yes they have played decent this year but they can use another because winfield is getting old), G (the two we have now are adequate but we could use a good 2nd or 3rd pick for one....that tier 2 type guy.)..... So that is the draft or if they go out and get either a CB, QB, or WR. The rest we can do with the draft.

You right before about Ponders confidence. It is gone. That throw in the end zone he could have made that pass if 1. He would have stopped and drove the ball in there....which would have given the guy time to pic it off or deflect it. Or if he would have thrown it right away when Jenkins made his break or floated to that open spot. But again Ponder isn't seeing the field. 
I don't think webb is the answer at all. But you are right maybe a seat on the bench will or could help Ponder get his head on straight.


----------



## blhunter3

Seven in a row! GO BRONCOS! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> Next year I guess for the Vikes, if they get a QB.......
> 
> 
> 
> A QB..... DT (williams is showing his age), 2 WR's (or if Simpson can become something we only need 1), CB (yes they have played decent this year but they can use another because winfield is getting old), G (the two we have now are adequate but we could use a good 2nd or 3rd pick for one....that tier 2 type guy.)..... So that is the draft or if they go out and get either a CB, QB, or WR. The rest we can do with the draft.
> 
> You right before about Ponders confidence. It is gone. That throw in the end zone he could have made that pass if 1. He would have stopped and drove the ball in there....which would have given the guy time to pic it off or deflect it. Or if he would have thrown it right away when Jenkins made his break or floated to that open spot. But again Ponder isn't seeing the field.
> I don't think webb is the answer at all. But you are right maybe a seat on the bench will or could help Ponder get his head on straight.
Click to expand...

I really don't think Webb is the longterm answer either, but benching a guy and let him watch a little sometimes lites a fire under his a$$, maybe that's all he needs ( I doubt it though), I know alot of QB's need time to reach maturity, but this kid just doesn't look like he has it to compete at this level , and yes our wideouts are not exactly speedsters that get some seperation but Ponders stat's before they started that last drive yesterday was astrocious, he had like 60 yds. passing before that drive, I think a blind man could have thrown up a bunch of hail marys and had more yards than that....

7-9 will be the final record.....


----------



## 9manfan

Nice win over Da Bears, I knew Cutler would come back to earth, he always does.........

We might go 8-8 now, but Ponder still isn't the answer, if he could only lead his recievers down field, everything is under thrown....

And STILL NO HOCKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

I was at the game on sunday......so my hearing is trying to recover from the lady behind me whistling....my fox 40 i use for my dog and officiating football isn't as loud as what she was doing yesterday.

But after watching how open some MN WR are and he isn't seeing them because he is locked onto one guy.....it is scary. Also the under thrown balls.....ugly. Yes Cutler had two picks....but i have a new found respect with how good brandon marshall really is. I mean cuttler was slinging the ball in his direction and Marshall was making plays. WOW is all I can say. I mean he would just go get the ball or adjust his body to make the catch. Plus cutler would "force" the ball and marshall would come up with it. Just amazing and shows you how good some guys are....on the vikings...not so much....or we don't see it because ponder wont throw the darn ball into those spots. Or he doesn't have the confidence in his WR or himself to make those throws.

But this just shows you how bad Webb must be to not even get a snap.

8-8.....you might be correct.....but I am still holding onto 10-6....LOL Just think if we didn't dribble down our leg at Green Bay we would be tied for first place in the division.

Agreed on the Hockey.....and it doesn't look good for a season at all this year.... But go GOPHERS....both in Hockey and Basketball.... oke:

Edit:
One positive on Ponder..... He was starting to throw the ball before the WR made their breaks.... ie....three step drop and throw the ball to a spot where the WR should be.....yet he did under threw or over threw them... uke: And his 3rd down conversion to start the game was huge. He need to do that more. He threw that ball so jenkins could make a play....and he did. But there were times WR or TE was open or would have been open if he threw the ball to a spot....ie before they made there breaks.


----------



## blhunter3

Time for my weekly Go Broncos post. :laugh:

The Vikes need to sign a veteran quarterback to light a fire under Ponders *** and teach him the game this off season and get a receiving crew for Ponder.


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> Time for my weekly Go Broncos post. :laugh:
> 
> The Vikes need to sign a veteran quarterback to light a fire under Ponders a$$ and teach him the game this off season and get a receiving crew for Ponder.


Don't think it will do any good, I just truely believe that Ponder doesn't have the talent to QB in the NFL, he doesn't see the field because of his tunnel vision on one reciever and he when someone is open he underthrowns them by 5 yds. or more.

It's just a shame that we don't have a QB, because the year AP is having a QB should be thriving in this situation.....


----------



## blhunter3

Yes with a possible 2000 yard rusher you should be locking up your division.

I think that if Ponder has some guidence, he could be a solid 8-8 or 9-7 starter. If he had receivers and only passed the ball 15 to 20 times a game and the defense was good.


----------



## Chuck Smith

They had a vet QB and released him. Sage Rosenfelt (sp?). I am not saying he is the answer by any means but he has been in the league and could help tutor/mentor.

But just because you have a 2000 yard rusher doesn't mean you will win the division.....ie Detroit and Barry Sanders.

I am not throwing in the towel yet with ponder but I am also not 100% sure he can play at this level either.

On a side note..... One very sad thing is that AP won't get the comeback player of the year even if he gets 2000 yards. The NFL talking heads will give it to Manning. When IMO it should go to a guy who had complete reconstructive surgery of a knee and is doing what he is doing.....incredible. Manning just had surgery to get rid of pain.....back in the 70's-80's they would have shot him up with drugs and he would have played all last season....In the 90's -00's they would have handed him a bottle of pills with a bottle of Jack..... just like Farve....HAHA.


----------



## Longshot

In true Viking fashion maybe they can pick up Vick. He should finally be old enough. Hahaha

:rollin:


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> In true Viking fashion maybe they can pick up Vick. He should finally be old enough. Hahaha
> 
> :rollin:


I'd trade Ponder in a second for him....... :beer: .......


----------



## Chuck Smith

> In true Viking fashion maybe they can pick up Vick. He should finally be old enough. Hahaha


That is scary and I hate to say it i could see them doing it.... uke: Maybe we can get rany moss back here again.... :rollin:

Here is something to "ponder"..... i can't remember the guys name but I think he was the GM or something like that and it was when Brees was leaving SD. Brees wanted to interview with the Vikings and get a try out. It was Miami, NO, and the vikes were on his list. This GM said Brees is washed up and can never play in the NFL. Yep....we could have had Brees. That guy lasted I think less than a year.

One good thing is we did a great job in the draft this year. So i have positive thinking they can get help in the draft at certain positions.....ie another CB, LB, WR, OG, etc. But we will have to wait again to see.

But they will be 10-6....yes I am still holding onto hope. Win the division on the final game of the year against the Packers!!! Will Jared Allen getting 5 sacks. AP getting over 2000 yards.... Then packer nations will be knocked out of the play offs...... oke: :rock: eace: :beer: :bop:

LOL....yes I may be delusional but it could happen....if I wish on every shooting star and throw many pennies into the well.HAHA


----------



## 9manfan

^
^
^
I love your optimiszm, hope your right, but i'm thinking 8-8 this year and no playoffs and 2-3 years from now nobody will remember who Christian Ponder even is.......because he won't be in the NFL.......


----------



## Longshot

There will be a NHL season before the Queens go 10-6! oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Longshot....

I love your optimism.... :beer:

Did you know if the Vikings, Bears, and Packers all tie...... The Vikings win the division. :thumb:


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> Did you know if the Vikings, Bears, and Packers all tie...... The Vikings win the division. :thumb:


So your telling me there's a chance......nice.....I hear ya......


----------



## Chuck Smith

every time I hear.....so we are saying we have a chance.....this comes to mind....


----------



## 870 XPRS

Chuck Smith said:


> I wish on every shooting start and throw many pennies into the well.


That made me chuckle...


----------



## Longshot

Chuck Smith said:


> Longshot....
> 
> I love your optimism.... :beer:
> 
> Did you know if the Vikings, Bears, and Packers all tie...... The Vikings win the division. :thumb:


Not after the Pack takes out the Queens twice, then no tie and no tie breaker needed.
Your delusional predictions do show the mark of a true fan!


----------



## huntin1

I think Ponder played a pretty solid game today, I've certainty seen worse. Texans will be tough next week, and then the Pack, at least it's at home,so there may be a chance.

Yeah, I guess I am die hard Vikings fan.

Huntin1


----------



## blhunter3

I was forced to watch the final quarter after they switched games because the Broncos blew out the Ravens. I kept waiting for Ponder to some how find a way to loose the game.


----------



## Longshot

It's all over, the Pack clinched the division! :thumb:

The queens will lose the last 2 games! oke:


----------



## KEN W

Longshot said:


> In true Viking fashion maybe they can pick up Vick. He should finally be old enough. Hahaha
> 
> :


I agree.....kind of like the Pukes trying to find a RB.Oh wait.....they haven't had a running back for the past 10 years or so. :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Smith

> It's all over, the Pack clinched the division! :thumb:
> 
> The queens will lose the last 2 games! oke:


The won't lose the last one. The pack will have everyone sitting on the bench to be healthy for the play offs. Why risk allen hammering Rodgers so he is out for the season.

Next week is the test for the Vikings......10-6??? Who knows.. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> Next week is the test for the Vikings......10-6??? Who knows.. :beer:


It could happen, but winning down in Houston will be tough, beating the Pukers the last game should be easier as you stated they will sit Rogers more than likely.

AP has another great game and actually Ponder threw acouple nice throws (still not a fan of his) it was a nice win, but even if we win out were still not guarenteed a playoff spot, better year than I thought it would be.

Bears keep going down hill.....

Oh by the way ,the Hockey deal is not going to happen this year, they are really shooting themselves in the feet with this deal......they're going to LOSE ALOT OF FANS over this............


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well the only way the vikings will beat the texans is for AP to have about 200 yards again.....Ponder not making any mistakes and managing the game.....long drives and converting on 3rd and 5's. Then the defense can't give up big plays. If they can keep Foster in Check and put a little pressure on the QB....they win pretty easily and look great going into the final game.

If the vikings win out they are in the playoffs. Seatle is already ahead of us with the # 1 wildcard spot. The other teams we already have the tie breakers so it doesn't matter if they win or lose. Right now we are ahead of them. So if we keep winning....we are in. Now if we lose we need many things to happen....Like Giants, Dallas, Bears, etc keep losing.

No matter what it is going to be fun watching AP go for history.


----------



## Longshot

KEN W said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In true Viking fashion maybe they can pick up Vick. He should finally be old enough. Hahaha
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.....kind of like the Pukes trying to find a RB.Oh wait.....they haven't had a running back for the past 10 years or so. :laugh:
Click to expand...

That may be, but in the last 10 years at least the Pack has a ring to show for it! :laugh:


----------



## KEN W

Longshot said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In true Viking fashion maybe they can pick up Vick. He should finally be old enough. Hahaha
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.....kind of like the Pukes trying to find a RB.Oh wait.....they haven't had a running back for the past 10 years or so. :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be, but in the last 10 years at least the Pack has a ring to show for it! :laugh:
Click to expand...

Yeah....flukes happen all the time. :laugh:


----------



## KEN W

Chuck Smith said:


> Well the only way the vikings will beat the texans is for AP to have about 200 yards again.....Ponder not making any mistakes and managing the game.....long drives and converting on 3rd and 5's. Then the defense can't give up big plays. If they can keep Foster in Check and put a little pressure on the QB....they win pretty easily and look great going into the final game.
> 
> If the vikings win out they are in the playoffs. Seatle is already ahead of us with the # 1 wildcard spot. The other teams we already have the tie breakers so it doesn't matter if they win or lose. Right now we are ahead of them. So if we keep winning....we are in. Now if we lose we need many things to happen....Like Giants, Dallas, Bears, etc keep losing.
> 
> No matter what it is going to be fun watching AP go for history.


From what I have heard....the Vikes only have the tie breaker because they have played more divisional games than the Giants,Redskins,and Cowpies.That changes over the next 2 weeks.The Vikes meed to win both games and 2 of those 3 have to lose at least 1 of the last 2.


----------



## huntin1

Longshot said:


> It's all over, the Pack clinched the division! :thumb:
> 
> The queens will lose the last 2 games! oke:


They just kicked Houston hee hee, 9-6 and the Pack at home next week. :laugh:

Huntin1


----------



## blhunter3

What a game. Houston sucked. The Broncos have won 10 straight! They could have the number one spot in the AFC.


----------



## KEN W

Going to be interesting.....After the Vikes beat the Pukers on Sunday.....they will have the number 6 seed and the Pukes number 3 seed.Because San Fran will win for the number 2.

Means the Vikes will open the playoffs in Pukerville. :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## speckline

Sunday will be a fun game to watch at many levels. Packers are peaking as are the queens. AP is a beast and has a legit shot at the record. 
Agreed the Texans are overrated. The Pack destroyed them early in the year also.
I see it as the Pack D against AP. Ponder will be destroyed. oke: 
Rogers will have his way against the queen D. :rock: oke: oke: oke:


----------



## 9manfan

speckline said:


> Sunday will be a fun game to watch at many levels. Packers are peaking as are the queens. AP is a beast and has a legit shot at the record.
> Agreed the Texans are overrated. The Pack destroyed them early in the year also.
> I see it as the Pack D against AP. Ponder will be destroyed. oke:
> Rogers will have his way against the queen D. :rock: oke: oke: oke:


Vikes have a whole lot more to play for then the Pukers, hopefully Jared Allen gets a couple good whacks on Mister Rogers , AP will run for about 215 yds. and the Vikes will win 28-17. oke: oke: oke:

I agree this will be a great game to watch......Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith

The inflatable toilet will be rocking on sunday.

The pack have something to play for but I think they won't go balls to the walls because if the vikes win they will play them again the following week. So why get beat up or expose your play book too much when odds are you will see that team again.....YET it is still the Packers vs the Vikings.... That is a game that neither team likes to take lightly and not go all out.

It will be fun to watch..... 10-6 vikings.... :beer: My prediction most of the year hopefully will come true....if it does... I will go and try to predict the next powerball.....LOL

Go vikings.


----------



## duckp

I'd donate my left oyster if the last 2 predictions turned out but I'm fearful. :-?


----------



## Longshot

Queens will lose this week against the Pack. I would like to see AP get the record (he deserves it) but will end the game with only around 80 yards. Mathews will fluster Ponder and he will throw 2 or 3 picks with at least one being a pick-6. The Queens offense will run AP with no halfback again this week, but it will not work again and AP will not get the needed yards.

Pack 27
Queens 17


----------



## huntin1

Longshot, didn't you say the Vikings would lose to Houston too. How did that turn out? I don't think the Pack will have as easy of a game against the Vikes as you think they will. Vikes are going to win, and I don't care if it's only by 1 point.

huntin1


----------



## huntin1

Damn, what a game!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## speckline

huntin1 said:


> Damn, what a game!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> huntin1


Agreed!!

Definitely a game for the ages. If only AP would have gone out of bounds. He would have had one more play for to get the record.

It was so good, I think they should do it again next week!
At our house. :rock: 
:beer:


----------



## KEN W

Great game....the kind you like to watch when you don't care who wins.Fox guessed right when they moved it.Who would have thought when the season started that the Vikes would have 10 wins.Not me. 

Even if the Pukes win next weekend,it will be a successful season to build on next year.Just to bad AP couldn't get that last 9 yards....Rushing total of over 400 yds against the Pukers in 2 games.Now for another 200 next weekend. :beer: :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Go Broncos! Number 1 in the AFC. Great game by the Vikes. Too bad AP didn't get the record.


----------



## 9manfan

It was a great game, never thought we would end up 10-6, Ponder played well and AP was a giant again, what a class act player he is, going to be tough to win in Pukerville, but it can be done.....GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longshot

I guess there is one consolation, the Bears didn't make it to the playoffs. On to next week!

Go Pack!
Go Bison!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well..... I didn't win in the powerball......but I did predict that the vikes would go 10-6 and make the play offs.... :beer: oke:

Saturday will be another good game ( I hope). The last two were good games and close games. So hope round 3 will be as well. A couple of things:
1. I think AP will have a good game again.....the packers d-backs didn't tackle well in the dome.....how will they fair in single digit weather...LOL.

2. Crosby vs Walsh..... I know who I would bet on but one of Walsh missed field goals was in Green Bay. But that guy right now steps into a stadium and thinks he can make it from anywhere. A confident kicker is a great thing to have in the play offs.....Other than in 1998.....and packer fans please don't bring it up... :beer:

3. Ponder vs Rodgers..... It will be interesting to see how Ponder fairs in cold weather.....just like my comment on AP...how will he deal with getting a few hits or knock downs...and can he perform..... We all know Rodgers will have his A game ready.

4. Vikes might not have a healthy secondary and the Packers have a Fresh Jennings, Colb back and Nelson isn't 100% healthy...but look what he did in the last game by burning the vikings CB. Yep could be ugly for Viking Fans.

5. Vikings need to put pressure on Rodgers.... 1st half of the game....look what happened.... 2nd half....Look what happened.

I think it will be another good game and it could come down to a field goal again. Vikings..... 24....Packers 20.....and Crosby will miss 2 field goals. oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Sure hope your right Chuck, I never thought they would go 10-6, just hope they stay in the game and have a chance at the end...... :beer: ......Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckline

oke: Ponder has a BOO BOO and can't play out in the cold. :eyeroll: uke:

The queens looked pathetic once they're outside the dome :rollin: uke:

Bye Bye till next year :beer: :thumb:

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :rock: :rock: :rock: eace: eace: eace:


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> oke: Ponder has a BOO BOO and can't play out in the cold. :eyeroll: uke:
> 
> The queens looked pathetic once they're outside the dome :rollin: uke:
> 
> Bye Bye till next year :beer: :thumb:
> 
> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :rock: :rock: :rock: eace: eace: eace:


Enjoy iy,the pukes have 1 week left. oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Just a few weeks ago I was begging for Webb to play, well now maybe Ponder isn't soo bad after all, hard for Webb to come into this game without playing all year, really don't think Ponder would have made much of a difference, but we'll never know for sure, but do wish he could of played.....

Why doesn't goldelocks cut his hair, does he have any idea of how stupid he looks, just don't care for the douchebag or any of the pukers I guess.....

And a side note, what the heck was Shannanhan thinking leaving RG111 in that football game yesterday, was he that stupid to think he was going to lead them to victory the way he was hobbling around,his injury definitely looks worse now then 3 weeks ago, what a moron coach.....


----------



## Chuck Smith

9man.... You are correct. I don't think Ponder would have made one difference.

I give it to the packers they played a good game. They held AP in check (even though he had 99 yards) but they did not let him break a big run. Rodgers was on fire. That drive at the end of the first 1/2....What did it take about 1 min... That is impressive. The packers even had somewhat of a running game. If they play that way again they will beat San Fran. But I think the buzz saw in the NFC is the Sea Hawks. They look tough and are on a roll.


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> 9man.... You are correct. I don't think Ponder would have made one difference.
> 
> I give it to the packers they played a good game. They held AP in check (even though he had 99 yards) but they did not let him break a big run. Rodgers was on fire. That drive at the end of the first 1/2....What did it take about 1 min... That is impressive. The packers even had somewhat of a running game. If they play that way again they will beat San Fran. But I think the buzz saw in the NFC is the Sea Hawks. They look tough and are on a roll.


That's my darkhorse ( Seahawks) to make the NFC Champ. game, they have played some great football, I think the Pukers will beat the 49ers as their new QB isn't exactly setting the world on fire and Mister Rogers is a heck of a player and has played well, if the Seahawks beat Atlanta and the Pukers win, the NFC Champ game would be in Pukerville I assume .....Go Seahawks (even though I can't stand Pete Carroll)


----------



## Chuck Smith

Totally agree with you on Pete Caroll.


----------



## Norm70

9manfan said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9man.... You are correct. I don't think Ponder would have made one difference.
> 
> I give it to the packers they played a good game. They held AP in check (even though he had 99 yards) but they did not let him break a big run. Rodgers was on fire. That drive at the end of the first 1/2....What did it take about 1 min... That is impressive. The packers even had somewhat of a running game. If they play that way again they will beat San Fran. But I think the buzz saw in the NFC is the Sea Hawks. They look tough and are on a roll.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my darkhorse ( Seahawks) to make the NFC Champ. game, they have played some great football, I think the Pukers will beat the 49ers as their new QB isn't exactly setting the world on fire and Mister Rogers is a heck of a player and has played well, if the Seahawks beat Atlanta and the Pukers win, the NFC Champ game would be in Pukerville I assume .....Go Seahawks (even though I can't stand Pete Carroll)
Click to expand...

I thought the same way about pete carroll a few yrs ago, until i read his book. Absolutely love his coaching philosophy. yes reggie bush got him into some trouble and not saying he follows it to a t but the whole idea around it i love.


----------



## 9manfan

Norm70 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9man.... You are correct. I don't think Ponder would have made one difference.
> 
> I give it to the packers they played a good game. They held AP in check (even though he had 99 yards) but they did not let him break a big run. Rodgers was on fire. That drive at the end of the first 1/2....What did it take about 1 min... That is impressive. The packers even had somewhat of a running game. If they play that way again they will beat San Fran. But I think the buzz saw in the NFC is the Sea Hawks. They look tough and are on a roll.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my darkhorse ( Seahawks) to make the NFC Champ. game, they have played some great football, I think the Pukers will beat the 49ers as their new QB isn't exactly setting the world on fire and Mister Rogers is a heck of a player and has played well, if the Seahawks beat Atlanta and the Pukers win, the NFC Champ game would be in Pukerville I assume .....Go Seahawks (even though I can't stand Pete Carroll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the same way about pete carroll a few yrs ago, until i read his book. Absolutely love his coaching philosophy. yes reggie bush got him into some trouble and not saying he follows it to a t but the whole idea around it i love.
Click to expand...

I actually think he is a pretty good coach, I'm just tired of watching his Rah Rah antic's on the sideline, these are grown men playing, there not jr high kids playing football ....


----------



## Norm70

Well the whole thing is part of his philosophy. As u can tell I am a fan of his. All I can say is read his book called "win forever" it's really good.


----------



## blhunter3

Go Denver!


----------



## duckp

Denver. 

Pack. :lol: :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

For how bad Denver played Baltimore deserved to win. I wonder what happened to Champ, he got beat damn near every play.


----------



## speckline

Age oke:


----------



## KEN W

Excellent games....love to see the Pukers lose.MaCarthy got out-coached.....Couldn't keep a QB from rushing for 180 yds????Made no changes at half time????

And Denver deserved to lose after giving up that TD with 40 sec left.Then Manning hands them the game.Denver better move Bailey to safety.He can't keep up at CB anymore.

Call for Tee times boys. oke:


----------



## blhunter3

I think he got hurt sometime. He kept up with him fine the first time they played.


----------



## 9manfan

Love to see Pete Carroll get beat, they should of won........


----------



## KEN W

So....was John Fox and his kneel down call with 30 sec. left and 2 time outs a bone headed play or what?Reminded me of Denny Green doing that in the 99 game against the Falcons.


----------



## blhunter3

The Broncos just ****** that game away in every aspect.


----------



## duckp

Tebow.


----------



## 9manfan

KEN W said:


> So....was John Fox and his kneel down call with 30 sec. left and 2 time outs a bone headed play or what?Reminded me of Denny Green doing that in the 99 game against the Falcons.


I think it took the Falcons 23 seconds to get in field goal range and win their game, but if he would of went for it and they threw an int., they would be all over him for taking that chance, he was in a no win situation with the fans there, would of liked to see Peyton win the super bowl, pretty class act player...


----------



## southdakbearfan

I don't think the falcons had any time outs.

I thought the bigger screw up was prior to punting, 3rd and 7, and you don't give payton manning a try to get a first down that would have ended the game?


----------



## 9manfan

southdakbearfan said:


> I thought the bigger screw up was prior to punting, 3rd and 7, and you don't give payton manning a try to get a first down that would have ended the game?


Agree, that's where they lost the game, if no one was open he could of ate the ball and still kept the clock going and made them use there last TO, playing not to lose and instead of playing to win usually means you'll lose.............


----------

